# تصميم محطة ro



## انمار المهندس (15 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم اخواني
نحن بصدد انشاء محطة ro حيث قمنا بتحديد مصدر المياه عن طريق حفر بئر
اتمنى من اصحاب الخبرة ان يعطوني بعض المعلومات عن ماهي الفحصوات المطلوبة للماء الخام المستخرج من البئر قبل تصميم و انشاء المحطة
لدي بعض التصور ان يجب فحص نسبة الكبريتات و فحص الtds لكن بودي اعرف ماهي الفحوصات الاخرى
اتمنى مساعدتي قدر المستطاع
مع التقدير
​


----------



## eezee4u (17 مايو 2012)

Sample identification: ............................................................................................................................................
Feed source: .........................................................................................................................................................
Conductivity: ...................................................
pH: ...............
Temperature (°C): ...........................
Feed water analysis: NH4+ ..................... CO2 .....................
Please give units (mg/L as ion K+ ..................... CO3 – .....................
or ppm as CaCO3 or meq/L) Na+ ..................... HCO3 – .....................
–
2+ ..................... NO3 Ca 2+ ..................... Cl – .....................
Ba2+ ..................... F– .....................
Sr2+ ..................... 2– .....................
SO4 
Fe2+ ..................... PO4 2– .....................
Mg
2–
.....................
Fe (tot) ..................... S
Mn2+ SiO2 (colloidal) .....................
.....................
Boron ..................
3+
Al
SiO2 (soluble)
.....................
.....................
.....................
Other ions: .............................................................................................................................................................
TDS (by method): ..................................................................................................................................................
TOC: ......................................................................................................................................................................
BOD: ......................................................................................................................................................................
COD: .....................................................................................................................................................................
AOC: ......................................................................................................................................................................
BDOC: ...................................................................................................................................................................
Total alkalinity (m-value): .......................................................................................................................................
Carbonate alkalinity (p-value): ...............................................................................................................................
Total hardness: ......................................................................................................................................................
Turbidity (NTU): .....................................................................................................................................................
Silt density index (SDI): .........................................................................................................................................
Bacteria (count/ml): ...............................................................................................................................................
Free chlorine: ........................................................................................................................................................
Remarks: ...............................................................................................................................................................
(odor, smell, color, biological activity, etc.) ....................................................................................................................................
...............................................................................................................................................................................
...............................................................................................................................................................................
Analysis by: ...........................................................................................................................................................
Date: ......................................................................................................................................................................


----------

